# Sunny D Chillers



## yanks4carolyn (Aug 4, 2015)

I bought Sunny D Chillers in Cherry Lime. Any ideas this would/could be a wine? Fairly new in this hobby/addiction and I've read that if things have a certain ingredient in them, not to use it. I can't remember the ingredient so could someone share that. If it won't make wine I'll just pour some in a glass of ice...and vodka.


----------



## BernardSmith (Aug 4, 2015)

Hiya. The ingredients that inhibit fermentation all involve sorbates. Sorbates prevent yeast from reproducing and are used as a "preservative". So if the stuff you have bought includes "preservatives" and those preservatives include sorbates then you are not going to be able to ferment the ..um... juice. If the juice does not contain sorbates then it should (I think) be fermentable. As to whether the juice will result in a flavorful wine, I cannot say.


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 4, 2015)

In addition to sorbates, you also should avoid sodium benzoate as an ingredient.


----------



## richmke (Aug 4, 2015)

It has sorbate, so it will be difficult.


----------



## yanks4carolyn (Aug 9, 2015)

Thank you so much for the quick reply. Looks like the juice will be mixed with a lil Goose. Ha.


----------

